# Sugarloaf 2012 Edit



## Yes Officer (Sep 1, 2011)

We took a four day trip upto Sugarloaf in ME with about 38 people. The video is 12 of us who all carpooled up together. Between my Hero2 and my buddy's Contour HD we had 142 videos (over 10 hours of footage). The video is kinda long (16 min) but I think that was pretty good considering the length of our trip, and im pretty sure there is way more drinking than actual snowboarding. None of us claim to be nasty snowboarders or skiers, we just go to have as much fun as possible. This is the first video I have ever made so go easy on me.

Hulford Entertainment Sugarloaf 2012 - YouTube


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes Officer said:


> We took a four day trip upto Sugarloaf in ME with about 38 people. The video is 12 of us who all carpooled up together. Between my Hero2 and my buddy's Contour HD we had 142 videos (over 10 hours of footage). The video is kinda long (16 min) but I think that was pretty good considering the length of our trip, and im pretty sure there is way more drinking than actual snowboarding. None of us claim to be nasty snowboarders or skiers, we just go to have as much fun as possible. This is the first video I have ever made so go easy on me.
> 
> Hulford Entertainment Sugarloaf 2012 - YouTube


New drinking game, every time someone falls, take a drink.


----------



## Yes Officer (Sep 1, 2011)

Chris said:


> New drinking game, every time someone falls, take a drink.


Haha. Might end up being a good game.


----------



## Yes Officer (Sep 1, 2011)

Does anyone know how to make a YouTube video mobile friendly? I went to the synchronization tab but the button to allow it was grayed out. I'm hoping I don't have to re-render it.


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes Officer said:


> Does anyone know how to make a YouTube video mobile friendly? I went to the synchronization tab but the button to allow it was grayed out. I'm hoping I don't have to re-render it.


i think you have to re render it, not sure though


----------



## iVanessa (Jan 19, 2010)

really cool video. LOVE the Loaf!


----------



## Yes Officer (Sep 1, 2011)

iVanessa said:


> really cool video. LOVE the Loaf!


Thanks, yah Sugarloaf is my favorite mountain in the NE.


----------

